# Dismantle Nexxo table?



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I have removed the table, it just lifts out, but I want to remove the leg to store it.
Underneath I have unscrewed the lower leaf but the leg is attached to the larger table top with no access to the screws between the two.

Any ideas Please?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Ted,

Does it (the leg) simply screw out? If nothing else, this might bring you momentarily above the Brexit thread. 

A picture of the underside of the table might help?

Regards,
John


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't think it does John but will post an image tomorrow.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I thought you can just unwind it out, but I’ve not looked on mine.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

With the bottom leaf plate unscrewed it can be rotated but the leg has to rotate with it...….the table top remains static.
It doesn't unscrew when rotated.
The table top has a fixing plate exactly the same as the one seen for the bottom leaf.....just visible.

I haven't removed the plastic foot to the leg but will try that tomorrow with the thought that it may be bolted inside the leg?


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 

just a thought is there a longish bolt right through the length of the leg

barry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Barry I'll look for that tomorrow....been making up and fitting the new sensibly sized table today!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for your comments.:smile2:

The secret is revealed:-


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Glad you’ve got it sorted 👍🏼


Regards,
John


----------

